# kleine agp slot



## mrtest (29. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 hab eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich einen miniPC, also mit einer kleinen Gehäuse, und wollte eine Grafikkarte einbauen. Nach dem ich den Pc aufgemacht hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass der Rechner eine mini AGP slot hat. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie die genaue Bezeichnung für so eine graikkarte ist oder der Slot, damit ich einen kaufen kann. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Danke!


----------



## thooomy (30. November 2005)

bist du dir sicher das es eion MiniAGP ist ?

wenn das ein neuer PC is, dann wirds wohl eher ein PCI Express Slot sein (PCIe),
da dieser gerade dabei ist AGP zu ersetzten


----------



## zioProduct (30. November 2005)

Jo, wird wohl PCIe sein, der ist so ca die Hälfte des üblichen AGP-Slots. Aber du kaufst nen PC, willst de Aufrüsten, und weist nicht mal was du gekauft hast?... Na wenn du denkst


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

Also von den PCI-Express-Slots gibts 2 Arten, einmal den Mini, ist ca 1/3 der Größe eines AGP. Dann gibts noch die großen, sind größer wie AGP. Habe beide auf meinem Mainboard.


Aber jetzt speziell für die kleinen habe Ich noch keine Grafikkarten gesehen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## mrtest (30. November 2005)

Hi,

 nein bin mir sicher, dass der Pc keine PCIe Slot hat, weil der Rechner hat paar Jahre auf dem Kasten. 1 GHz mit 256 SD-Ram. Also etwas seltsam das ganze.


----------



## the-preacher (30. November 2005)

Moinsen,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie die Dinger namentlich geführt werden, aber es sind sicherlich (wenn halb so groß wie AGP und auch braun) Steckplätze für Multimediakarten. Insgesamt gibt es da drei verschiedene, die auch ein wenig unterschiedlich ausschauen. Die meisten sind für analoge Modems gedacht. Allerdings haben sich diese Steckplätze nicht durchgesetzt, weil die Hersteller sich nicht einig wurden. Heutzutage, meines Wissens nach, gibt es aktuell keine Karten mehr dafür.
Gruß TP


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Ist das vielleicht ein CNR-Slot wie auf diesem Board?


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

Schon wieder was neues? Also langsam blick Ichs auch nicht mehr.
Was ist denn CNR?
Der für Mutimediakarten?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Ja, CNR sollte, soweit ich mich erinnere, sowas wie AGP fuer Multimedia-Karten werden.
Ist auch nichts neues, sondern eher schon wieder ausgestorben.
Ich hab selbst noch nie eine Karte dafuer gesehen, und der Slot selbst wird wohl auch eher in die Rubrik "Kuriositaeten der Computerwelt" fallen, genau wie der Pentium Pro.


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, hast recht.
Aber PCI-E ist ja das aktuellste/schnellste zur Zeit, oder?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Aktuellste: Ja
Schnellste: Hoffe ich doch mal, ansonsten sehe ich keinen Sinn darin.


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Boa, zum glück aktuell.

Sonst kommt Man ja mit dem kaufen kaum nach, das läuft ja auch ins Geld..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Wäre aber auch möglich das es ein AMR Slot (Audio Modem Riser Slot) ist, für Audio Codec Chips und/oder ein Modem-Schaltkreis für interne Modems.


CNR -
Communication and Networking Riser ist aus dem Hause Intel
(Erweiterungsbus für Audio-, Modem-, LAN- und USB-Karten)


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Dezember 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aktuellste: Ja
> Schnellste: Hoffe ich doch mal, ansonsten sehe ich keinen Sinn darin.


 
PCIe 1x = 250 MByte/s ( Standart bei Grafikkarten ist 16x, bzw 2 mal 8x beim SLI Betrieb )
AGP 1x = 226 MByte/s ( Maximum ist 8x )

Allerdings ist geplant dass PCIe in absehbarer Zeit 500 und sogar 1000 MByte/s pro Lane unterstützen soll.


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Naja, werd Ich Mal im Auge behalten, klingt interessant..


MfG Alexander12


----------

